# Informative Links for Turkish Breeds



## lgdnevada (Jul 19, 2011)

http://www.turkkarabas.com/english/ 
Written in English by a Turk.

http://kangalmexico.wordpress.com/2010/07/15/basic-principals-of-kangal-dog-training/
From a Kangal breeder in Mexico, excellent training article.


----------



## Bossroo (Jul 20, 2011)

I get the dreaded can't diplay the website message !!!


----------



## elevan (Jul 20, 2011)

Bossroo said:
			
		

> I get the dreaded can't diplay the website message !!!


I got that if I clicked on the link too...but it works if you copy and paste instead


----------



## lgdnevada (Jul 20, 2011)

I must have put the link up wrong I am sorry, but glad you got on it just the same.


----------

